# Midi



## reddragon90 (30. März 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ein Keyboard leider ohne USB Ausgang, aber will diesen an mein PC anschließen, nur leider hat dieser wieder rum keinen MIDI Eingang. Gibt es ein Kabel sozusagen MIDI to USB? 

Ich will mir zwar Cubase kaufen (SE3) aber das dauert noch ein bisschen, wo kann ich Orientalische VST herbekommen? Und eine alternativ Software bis ich Cubase habe?

MfG


----------



## chmee (30. März 2007)

Es gibt recht preiswert Midi-Interfaces, die an den USB-Port angeschlossen werden zB Swissonic 1x1 bei Thomann

Orientalische Sounds sind entweder Samples - da schaut man in die Soundlibraries verschiedenster Anbieter - oder man hat Ahnung von der Spielweise und kann sie mit herkömmlichen Sounds imitieren.

Mir fällt keine Freeware ein, die einen Sequencerumfang bietet wie Cubase oder Logic, Sorry.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (30. März 2007)

eine noch billigere Lösung wäre ein gameport (sofern du einen hast) to Midi Adapter zu kaufen. ich schätze mal 1€ Aufwärts...

(gameport ist quasi MIDI du brauchst nur das richtige Kabel...)


----------



## reddragon90 (31. März 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe



bokay hat gesagt.:


> eine noch billigere Lösung wäre ein gameport (sofern du einen hast) to Midi Adapter zu kaufen. ich schätze mal 1€ Aufwärts...
> 
> (gameport ist quasi MIDI du brauchst nur das richtige Kabel...)



Werde mal schauen ob ich sowas habe. Wäre natürlich die günstigere Lösung.


----------



## Metal-Kröler (11. April 2007)

Hi

Naja von der Gameportlösung würd ich dir aber abraten, die Interfaces sind so billig, dass sich das nicht lohnt, weil die sind doch nicht so toll in der Anbindung und ich hatte schon einige Probleme damit....

Gruß


----------



## rlavelle (20. Juni 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt recht preiswert Midi-Interfaces, die an den USB-Port angeschlossen werden zB Swissonic 1x1 bei Thomann



Ich würde dir vom Swissonic abraten, ist ein richtiger Billig und läuft tatsächlich nur wenn du Glück hast (lt. Aussage eines Thomann-Mitarbeiter). Investier ein paar Euro mehr und kauf dir das M-Audio Midi USB Uno, kostet 30 €, läuft aber perfekt. Verwende es auch...

Greetz


----------



## Rollo (25. Juni 2007)

Für ein MIDI-Interface braucht man nicht so extrem zu invetieren. Da tut es auch ein billigeres Gerät. Egal ob Swissonic für 20,- oder das total tolle Motu Gerät für 200,-. Natürlich bieten teurere Geräte mehr Ein- oder Ausgänge (was empfehlenswert ist). Aber lieber sollte man da richtig in ein Audiointerface investieren!


----------

